# eduroam disconnected after connect

## Mgiese

hi there, i tried to trigger the problem myself but i was unable to find any solution.

when trying to connect to my universities wlan i receive the following error :

```
init.d # wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 00:15:c7:29:f9:c2 (SSID='eduroam' freq=2437 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:15:c7:29:f9:c2

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PROPOSED-METHOD vendor=0 method=25

OpenSSL: tls_connection_ca_cert - Failed to load root certificates error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0)

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-METHOD EAP vendor 0 method 25 (PEAP) selected

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=3 subject='/C=DE/O=Deutsche Telekom AG/OU=T-TeleSec Trust Center/CN=Deutsche Telekom Root CA 2'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=2 subject='/C=DE/O=DFN-Verein/OU=DFN-PKI/CN=DFN-Verein PCA Global - G01'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=1 subject='/C=DE/ST=Berlin/L=Berlin/O=Freie Universitaet Berlin/OU=ZEDAT/CN=Freie Universitaet Berlin - FU-CA - G01/emailAddress=ca@FU-Berlin.DE'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=0 subject='/C=DE/ST=Berlin/L=Berlin/O=Freie Universitaet Berlin/OU=ZEDAT/CN=radius1.zedat.fu-berlin.de'

EAP-MSCHAPV2: Authentication succeeded

EAP-TLV: TLV Result - Success - EAP-TLV/Phase2 Completed

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-SUCCESS EAP authentication completed successfully

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:15:c7:29:f9:c2 reason=0

Trying to associate with 00:15:c7:29:f9:c2 (SSID='eduroam' freq=2437 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:15:c7:29:f9:c2

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PROPOSED-METHOD vendor=0 method=25

OpenSSL: tls_connection_ca_cert - Failed to load root certificates error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0)

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-METHOD EAP vendor 0 method 25 (PEAP) selected

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=3 subject='/C=DE/O=Deutsche Telekom AG/OU=T-TeleSec Trust Center/CN=Deutsche Telekom Root CA 2'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=2 subject='/C=DE/O=DFN-Verein/OU=DFN-PKI/CN=DFN-Verein PCA Global - G01'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=1 subject='/C=DE/ST=Berlin/L=Berlin/O=Freie Universitaet Berlin/OU=ZEDAT/CN=Freie Universitaet Berlin - FU-CA - G01/emailAddress=ca@FU-Berlin.DE'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=0 subject='/C=DE/ST=Berlin/L=Berlin/O=Freie Universitaet Berlin/OU=ZEDAT/CN=radius1.zedat.fu-berlin.de'

EAP-MSCHAPV2: Authentication succeeded

EAP-TLV: TLV Result - Success - EAP-TLV/Phase2 Completed

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-SUCCESS EAP authentication completed successfully

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:15:c7:29:f9:c2 reason=0

Trying to associate with 00:15:c7:29:fd:12 (SSID='eduroam' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:15:c7:29:fd:12

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PROPOSED-METHOD vendor=0 method=25

OpenSSL: tls_connection_ca_cert - Failed to load root certificates error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0)

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-METHOD EAP vendor 0 method 25 (PEAP) selected

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=3 subject='/C=DE/O=Deutsche Telekom AG/OU=T-TeleSec Trust Center/CN=Deutsche Telekom Root CA 2'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=2 subject='/C=DE/O=DFN-Verein/OU=DFN-PKI/CN=DFN-Verein PCA Global - G01'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=1 subject='/C=DE/ST=Berlin/L=Berlin/O=Freie Universitaet Berlin/OU=ZEDAT/CN=Freie Universitaet Berlin - FU-CA - G01/emailAddress=ca@FU-Berlin.DE'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=0 subject='/C=DE/ST=Berlin/L=Berlin/O=Freie Universitaet Berlin/OU=ZEDAT/CN=radius1.zedat.fu-berlin.de'

EAP-MSCHAPV2: Authentication succeeded

EAP-TLV: TLV Result - Success - EAP-TLV/Phase2 Completed

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-SUCCESS EAP authentication completed successfully

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:15:c7:29:fd:12 reason=0

Trying to associate with 00:15:c7:29:fd:12 (SSID='eduroam' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:15:c7:29:fd:12

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PROPOSED-METHOD vendor=0 method=25

OpenSSL: tls_connection_ca_cert - Failed to load root certificates error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0)

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-METHOD EAP vendor 0 method 25 (PEAP) selected

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=3 subject='/C=DE/O=Deutsche Telekom AG/OU=T-TeleSec Trust Center/CN=Deutsche Telekom Root CA 2'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=2 subject='/C=DE/O=DFN-Verein/OU=DFN-PKI/CN=DFN-Verein PCA Global - G01'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=1 subject='/C=DE/ST=Berlin/L=Berlin/O=Freie Universitaet Berlin/OU=ZEDAT/CN=Freie Universitaet Berlin - FU-CA - G01/emailAddress=ca@FU-Berlin.DE'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=0 subject='/C=DE/ST=Berlin/L=Berlin/O=Freie Universitaet Berlin/OU=ZEDAT/CN=radius1.zedat.fu-berlin.de'

EAP-MSCHAPV2: Authentication succeeded

EAP-TLV: TLV Result - Success - EAP-TLV/Phase2 Completed

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-SUCCESS EAP authentication completed successfully

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:15:c7:29:fd:12 reason=0

Trying to associate with 00:15:c7:29:82:f2 (SSID='eduroam' freq=2437 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:15:c7:29:f9:c2

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PROPOSED-METHOD vendor=0 method=25

OpenSSL: tls_connection_ca_cert - Failed to load root certificates error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0)

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-METHOD EAP vendor 0 method 25 (PEAP) selected

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=3 subject='/C=DE/O=Deutsche Telekom AG/OU=T-TeleSec Trust Center/CN=Deutsche Telekom Root CA 2'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=2 subject='/C=DE/O=DFN-Verein/OU=DFN-PKI/CN=DFN-Verein PCA Global - G01'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=1 subject='/C=DE/ST=Berlin/L=Berlin/O=Freie Universitaet Berlin/OU=ZEDAT/CN=Freie Universitaet Berlin - FU-CA - G01/emailAddress=ca@FU-Berlin.DE'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=0 subject='/C=DE/ST=Berlin/L=Berlin/O=Freie Universitaet Berlin/OU=ZEDAT/CN=radius1.zedat.fu-berlin.de'

EAP-MSCHAPV2: Authentication succeeded

EAP-TLV: TLV Result - Success - EAP-TLV/Phase2 Completed

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-SUCCESS EAP authentication completed successfully

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:15:c7:29:f9:c2 reason=0
```

thanks for any kind of help !!

----------

## khayyam

Mgiese ...

you should post your wpa_supplicant.conf (sans psk).

best ... khay

----------

## Mgiese

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=network

fast_reauth=0

update_config=1

network={

    ssid="eduroam"

    key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

    eap=PEAP

    identity="xxxxx"

    anonymous_identity="anonymous@zedat.fu-berlin.de"

    password="xxxxxx"

    ca_cert="/etc/wpa_supplicant/neu.cer"

    phase1="peaplabel=0"

    phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

    priority=2

}
```

there it is..

----------

## khayyam

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported
> ```
> ...

 

Mgiese ... the wpa_supplicant.conf looks ok, the only thing I might check/query is "neu.cer" as that may be a typo on your part. As for the log: SIOCSIWFREQ is failing to set the channel/frequency and this will generally denote some issue with the driver ... either the specific capabilities/installation (ie: firmware) of the driver, and/or WEXT (which is used by default if no '-D' option is passed to wpa_supplicant. You haven't stated the card/firmware/.config/wpa_supplicant version/useflags/etc, or whether it works otherwise, so I'm not going to guess as to what issues might be involved there.

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> OpenSSL: tls_connection_ca_cert - Failed to load root certificates error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0)
> ```
> ...

 

This is it failing to trace the CA to the root authority. This could be the result of the above, or your cert. You could try with ca_cert="/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt". I don't think this is the actual issue as I think the driver is a more likely candidate.

best ... khay

----------

